# knife care



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

You should first learn how to sharpen your own knives manually. Invest in a double sided stone. A cook that can't sharpen his/her own knives will fall behind in more ways then one. If you learn the hard way first, things will come easy to you. 
Always use gaurds when not in use. Wash in disinfectant after every use.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

What about using diamond dust steels for keeping an edge? and does anyone have a cost effective source for steels?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Yes, Globel has a diamond dust steel for about $109.00. If that's what your talking about. Cost effective, I don't understand that question. It would all depend on what you mean about cost effective.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

You can buy a high carbon magnetized steel for 20 - 30 dollars. Remember the steel is only to keep an edge on your knife,It does not sharpen it. I would stay away from electric or drag through sharpeners. They do more damage then good.I would always use a stone and a light oil,you can buy stone oil at any equipment supply house. I have had a 3 sided stone with a drip reservoir for 10 years and it is by far the best for manual sharpening, but it's not cheap 150 dollars or so.But like a fine knife it's worth the investment
cc


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I am curious about steel, does it have a life span or is it always good? Does it need any kind of maintenance?


Thanks!


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Okay, I am looking for a cheap diamond steel for everyday use. Thanks.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Thanks for the info CampChef!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

actually a steel does have a life, Although it depends on how often you use it. we go through 4 or 5 a year with a staff of 20, the beveled threads do eventually ware down. I have a Henkle steel at home that I have had for over ten years and still is in good shape,so for home use It really does last quite a while.
cc


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Jewellers often do engraving.


----------



## dlee (Sep 22, 2000)

mocooks,

I am embarrased to say that I use an electric sharpner on my everyday work knives. I use a chef choice sharpner. 

I do however use stones on my good knives. 

Whatever, you do you should know how to use a stone. The stone gives you a finer edge. 


D.Lee


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

I think everyone will find this site useful. www.cutlery.com


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Have you seen those new french knives with the inlays about 720.00 bucks for the chefs' and the paring'? Oh, man those are bad mofos!! Can't recall the name.


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Call your sponser!


----------



## lovesherfood (Dec 12, 2000)

I use a good quality Silicon Carbide oilstone (course and smooth double-sided) with a lubricant mixture of 1/2 diswashing detergent and water. This is great and butcher's also use these to keep their knives sharp. They are relatively inexpensive aswell.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

For info on sharpening stones, go to the epicurious.com forum. Go to their archives and for posts under KNIFE SHARPENING in the KITCHEN COUNSEL forum. I've written extensively on this subject. Get yourself an older Carborundum brand coarse silicone carbide sharpening stone (or a coarse/fine combination stone, same brand). Use mineral oil (aka baby oil) to float particles off of the stone. It may be cleaned using kerosene.

I prefer Carborundum brand stones to the Norton brand although the latter is more easily obtainable. Avoid India, Washita and Arkansas as they are "finishing" stones, used to finish the edge on surgical and fine cabinetry instruments and tools. That type of edge is unnecessary for food preparation. You want a rough edge as opposed to a smooth one.

Oh, and one more thing, price. Get the longest carborundum stone you can find . 8" x 2 1/2 " is the smallest size you want for chef's knives. I've bought them from the EBAY online auction for less than $10 (ten dollars) apiece. DO not get Norton brand. I do use Norton stones for other
applications, however.


----------

